# Furstration



## aquasteve (May 13, 2005)

I joined the DFWAPC for meeting and help. There have been 2 meetings. One I sponsored. Now nothing and no now to email or talk to about problems. This Thread does not seam to be read by many and does not get very good results. How does someone get help and promote a club like this?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Steve, to get help with problems on APC, the best thing is to create a thread in the appropriate forum with a title that clearly and briefly states your problem or question. The different club forums are intended for announcements and business of that particular club, not general (or specific) advice.

I notice in your other post that you are having problems with ich in a planted tank. You can read the advice I got in "Fish for the plantied aquarium", http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...7242-effective-plant-safe-ich-medication.html


----------

